# diarrhea in adult goat



## mistee (Jun 24, 2011)

I have dealt w/ this in kids but this is my first case in an adult in my 6 plus years breeding... When i went to feed this am I noticed a heck of a mess in the barn. It took me a while to fig out which doe it was cause they all were running around eating grain like normal.. I finally figured out which doe it was cause she had a tiny bit of mess on her tail...

Right now she isnt acting sick and did eat grain but maybe not as fast as she normally does.. A few did break into the barn Sunday night and ate about 15 pounds of bunny food and some beat pulp. WHen they broke into the barn they busted the thermo and I have yet to replace it so i cant take temp..

Do you think the diarrhea could be from the bunny food 4 days ago? Should I give her some pepto? how much? any advise would be great,,, thx!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 24, 2011)

Pretty similar situation in a preggo doe in this thread:

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=11542

Probiotics and get a temp...a fecal before any deworming / medicine would be a brilliant idea.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jun 24, 2011)

For future reference - how do you guys get a sample when they've got the squirts?  When I was taking in berries I stood in the shed waiting for my goat to perform.  Then I'd try to catch or pick up a few brand spankin' new berries that I knew for certain were hers.  If they've got the runs I can tell you with certainty I'm not gonna try to catch it!

Do you wait, hope they go again then scrape it off the ground or look for what may have been the freshest puddle and scrape it?  

When I first had babies it amazed me how easy baby poop coversations could get rolling amongst mothers.  A mommy has nothing on goat owners!


----------



## elevan (Jun 24, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> For future reference - how do you guys get a sample when they've got the squirts?  When I was taking in berries I stood in the shed waiting for my goat to perform.  Then I'd try to catch or pick up a few brand spankin' new berries that I knew for certain were hers.  If they've got the runs I can tell you with certainty I'm not gonna try to catch it!
> 
> Do you wait, hope they go again then scrape it off the ground or look for what may have been the freshest puddle and scrape it?
> 
> When I first had babies it amazed me how easy baby poop coversations could get rolling amongst mothers.  A mommy has nothing on goat owners!


I had to do this unfortunate task recently  

I put her into a stall with a wooden floor, no shavings - no straw...just the clean floor.  That way when she did puddle the poo I just scraped the fresh "pudding" up and into a container to take to the vet.  You don't want it contaminated by dirt, shaving, or straw if you can help it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 24, 2011)

You would want to go in with a gloved hand and try and get some out. You don't want to get it from the ground because what  is in/on the ground will contaminate the sample. 

When I have had to do fecals for the alpacas, I just call the vet out and let her stick her hand in there to get a sample. To me it is worth paying for.


----------



## elevan (Jun 24, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> You would want to go in with a gloved hand and try and get some out. You don't want to get it from the ground because what  is in/on the ground will contaminate the sample.
> 
> When I have had to do fecals for the alpacas, I just call the vet out and let her stick her hand in there to get a sample. To me it is worth paying for.


Oh, Karen!    Try to get enough poo out of a 15# pygmy baby by sticking your finger in    That wasn't gonna work in my case!  :/


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 24, 2011)

I doubt it is from the bunny food , 4 days ago.  But if it is, she will get better in a day or so and not worse.  Ours got into the bunny food a couple times and ate the entire 50lb bag.  No one ever had runny poop from it.


----------



## mistee (Jun 24, 2011)

her diarrhea is watery and green and you can tell she isnt feeling well.. I gave sulmet for coccidiosis just in case but prob isnt the cause. I am going to head out to get a thermo as soon as my sis get here but wont be for another 2 hours.. I have my nieces here and not enough room in truck for them and my kids..

I dont have vitamin B but I do have nurti drench should I give some of that? I also have pen G should I give that? I called the vet but she is away for a meeting and the other vet around dont do goats!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 24, 2011)

If it was me I would do the sulmet twice today and start her on the Penn G.   Two times a day Penn G 1 cc per 15lbs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 24, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do what you have to do but ideally you would get it right out of their butt.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 24, 2011)

I hope your goat gets better. I went through this yesterday. If it was not for everyone on here I think I would have had a nervous breakdown. Thankfully as of right now she is doing good.  Good luck.


----------



## mistee (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks everyone!!!!

i gave her some pen g and since my sis is running late and I cant get a thermo til she gets here in a few hours I gave her banamine. it is going to be in the 90's toaday and I have at least 2 hours b4 she gets here and I figured better safe then sorry..

so I gave her
sulmet
pen g
banamine


----------



## mistee (Jun 24, 2011)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> I hope your goat gets better. I went through this yesterday. If it was not for everyone on here I think I would have had a nervous breakdown. Thankfully as of right now she is doing good.  Good luck.


thanks she was perfect yesterday and she was wormed 2 months ago after she kidded so hopefully she will bo ok..

she isnt dehydrated yet so that is a good sign and she did run from me when she saw me coming yet again to do something to her


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 24, 2011)

LOL Mine ran from me to yesterday. But I finally decided to  lock her up in her night time pen till I was done. Not easy catching and holding a 100 lb. goat.


----------



## mistee (Jun 24, 2011)

well luckly mine is only a little nigerian dwarf.. As I was chasing her i was wishing she was my fainter she tries to run away but as soon as i give chase,,, down she goes!!! makes it easy to catch her!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jun 24, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> If it was me I would do the sulmet twice today and start her on the Penn G.   Two times a day Penn G 1 cc per 15lbs.


Is Penn G penicillin?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 24, 2011)

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Penicillin (sometimes abbreviated PCN or pen) is a group of antibiotics derived from Penicillium fungi.[1] They include penicillin G, procaine penicillin, benzathine penicillin, and penicillin V.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!!!!


----------

